# Dry creek Bed ideas



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Looking for some ideas here for drainage issues . Last night we had some serious rain that highlighted a few trouble areas for my backyard.
What I do know is that water is always going to take the path of least resistance. The water I am mostly concerned about is the water that is running across the yard and "puddling" at the bottom of the yard where it meets the pine needles. I was thinking about adding a river stone creek bed at the apex of the curve connecting it to the existing creek.

The city is currently working on a busted sewer drain pipe between my neighbors houses to the left (reason for the muddy water running through the creek). Do you think a rain garden of some type might also be an option?

This morning the yard puddles were gone.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

About about the pooling on the right side of the picture?


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Yeah that area pretty much does the same thing as the left side. I would need some kind of drain system here too.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Would it be easier to make them connect and then make just 1 dry creek bed?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If the water drained away after 12 hours I wouldn't worry about it. Now if it's constantly soggy or washing soil away I think a dry creek bed like you described could look nice.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

J_nick said:


> If the water drained away after 12 hours I wouldn't worry about it. Now if it's constantly soggy or washing soil away I think a dry creek bed like you described could look nice.


I agree with this. As long as you can mow a day after the rain without tearing up the grass I think your fine.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > If the water drained away after 12 hours I wouldn't worry about it. Now if it's constantly soggy or washing soil away I think a dry creek bed like you described could look nice.
> ...


Thanks for the replies. 
So last night I mowed when I got home. It was a little soggy in the back by the shed but other than that everything seemed to hold up just fine. The area by the shed is the only real area that the grass doesn't thrive (due to shade). I'm hoping that with the warmer temps the grass will rebound and really help dry things out better.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Cavan806 Glad it wasn't too bad. Bermuda is great because it can grow through harsh conditions but two things it hates are shade and badly drained soils. I used to try and make my grass power through those but I am now more in the side of the camp to get rid of the Bermuda when it's in those conditions. If I were you I'd think about extending the bed some to help out. Maybe keep an eye on it through the season and make a decision next year. Just my opinion.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

How about a wetting agent like Cascade or Penterra to help absorb more water?


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

probasestealer said:


> How about a wetting agent like Cascade or Penterra to help absorb more water?


So I just started experimenting with Penterra on my front yard(fescue). I have some very thin spots and compact clay. The results have been very good so far and I can really tell a difference in the trouble areas. Then again it has pretty much rained everyday for the last 10 days. So I am sure that has helped the front yard as well. Penterra on the back yard is definitely on my radar.

Cheers!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Cavan806 said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> > How about a wetting agent like Cascade or Penterra to help absorb more water?
> ...


Glad to hear it. I applied it 1.5 weeks ago. Was easily able to shove a metal stick 5" (length of stick) i the ground 3 days after the app and rain


----------

